# mount - armbar (or maybe a keylock)



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

#7, last one for today.

I have Kyle mounted, and grabbing his shoulder apply a choke with my forearm.  Kyle grabs my arm to defend.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Using a circular motion I switch the grip around so that I am holding his wrist.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

I lock up my hands for a keylock and try to press it to the ground, if I get it great, but I probably won't as he will see it coming and resist.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

I then switch the push to a pull and bring my right foot up pulling him up on his side. Pressure is on his back from my leg and my foot is tight to his torso.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

I step over his head and lie back for the armbar.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

I then release my grip, hook his wrist and straighten his arm. Knees together, toes in, his shoulder ideally off the floor and raise my hips to finish.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

A good idea that also works by starting a variety of different types of chokes, catching the defending arm, and going for the arm bar! I'm not an arm bar fan but I have used this one a few times (not with the keylock, but with a cross-collar choke).


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

Bad technique

The choke from that position will get you rolled.  

The keylock hold with the elbow up offers no control of the arm and is easily escaped and will get you rolled on that side.

When your position is high like that with him on his side you cannot keep pressure behing his arm and he can slip right out.


----------



## MJS (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Bad technique
> 
> The choke from that position will get you rolled.
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't say it was a bad technique.  To me, it looks like hes using each move as a set up, to transition to the next, to finally get to the armbar.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

MJS said:


> I wouldn't say it was a bad technique.  To me, it looks like hes using each move as a set up, to transition to the next, to finally get to the armbar.



Well you are entitled to you opinion.  I recommend you try and apply it with an opponent fighting it the way I said.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Bad technique
> 
> The choke from that position will get you rolled.



More so then any number of gi chokes and other neck attacks?  If your in danger of being rolled lock down and don't do it, if you got control, then attack.



> The keylock hold with the elbow up offers no control of the arm and is easily escaped and will get you rolled on that side.



Which is why it didn't end there, the keylock in that position is not set, and won't be, keylock failed, switch to armbar.


----------



## MJS (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Well you are entitled to you opinion. I recommend you try and apply it with an opponent fighting it the way I said.


 
And if something isn't working, that is why you move on to something else, no?  If my goal was an armlock, I don't know about you, but I may have more success if I set it up with something else first.  Everything has a counter, and I don't feel that there is a sure shot technique.  Like I said, if something isn't working, move on.

Andrew is saying the same thing with his last post as well.


----------



## Rebiu (May 14, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> More so then any number of gi chokes and other neck attacks?  If your in danger of being rolled lock down and don't do it, if you got control, then attack.


  That is completely false.  Any gi choke applied from the guard should be applied in a way that does not risk bing rolled.





Andrew Green said:


> Which is why it didn't end there, the keylock in that position is not set, and won't be, keylock failed, switch to armbar.


Well it will end there if you loose control of them like you will.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 14, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> That is completely false. Any gi choke applied from the guard should be applied in a way that does not risk bing rolled.


 
You mean from the mount maybe?  You have a piece of advise for everything he's posted and much of it is....interesting...I'll leave it at that.


----------

